# Mudguard V3



## peeeti (12. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

gibt ja den offiziellen Mudguard, der ja so 45-50 Euro kostet.
Man kann natürlich auch ein alten Schlauch nehmen ... aber das sieht etwas "kagge" aus. Zeigt mal Bilder was ihr so hab.

Grüße


----------



## peeeti (14. Februar 2014)

Hab mal was gebastelt, was sagt ihr dazu? Ist aus Plexiglas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

